# Where and at What Price



## Mike-r (9/8/16)

Hi ladies/gents. 

Where can one buy VG and PG to start experimenting? And possibly the price and quantity you would expect to pay for something? 

Regards
Mike 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle_redbull (9/8/16)

Blck Vapour R50 for 500ml pg and vg they do concentrates too

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NielJoubert (9/8/16)

You can try the 2 below, they sell concentrates too
Valley Vapour VG and PG are R19.50 for 100ml and R90 for 500ml.
Skyblue VG and PG are R31.95 for 250ml and R55 for 500ml.


----------



## Mike-r (10/8/16)

Thanks guys. Will give them a call. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YeOldeOke (11/8/16)

e-Cig 

VG BP R45 500ml
PG USP R45 500ml

https://e-cig.co.za/product-category/diy/bases/

Also concentrates, nicotine and other DIY supplies.


----------



## Mike-r (16/8/16)

Gents,

I'm in CPT Tomorrow, is there a spot where i can go and buy PG and VG bases? Not Valley Vapor as they are not a walk in shop.


----------



## PsyCLown (16/8/16)

You can check out Flavrvape as well. They even offer a custom e-liquid mixing service.

www.flavrvape.co.za


----------



## Silver (16/8/16)

Mike-r said:


> Gents,
> 
> I'm in CPT Tomorrow, is there a spot where i can go and buy PG and VG bases? Not Valley Vapor as they are not a walk in shop.



Hi @Mike-r 
You can also try Vapour Mountain - maybe they can help you out
They are based in Cape Town
Member name is @Oupa


----------



## Mike-r (17/8/16)

Thanks man yes. Collecting tomorrow eve. Why can't they all deliver this service. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

